# Humidor woes



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

As some of you know, I'm a cigar newbie, relative to most here anyway.

At my old, very very dry house in the winter time with the house temp being 64f, my analog hygrometer was reading 8% under using the salt test. I seasoned my (then) new humidor, stuck my sticks in, and did not think twice of it.

This past week, in my 75f apartment (not the house), I noticed that my humidifier was starting to mold :embarassed:. I promptly took it out, tossed the foam, and inspected my small cigar collection of 8 sticks, as well as the humidor. Luckily, I saw no mold, and apparently caught the mold right as it was beginning. I did used distilled water, but I did not use PG solution.

I learned my lesson.
I ordered my PG solution and a new 50ct puck. I poured the 50/50 solution over the puck and stuck it in my humidor, which over the course of 3 days had dropped to 40% RH or so.
Just to be more sure, I re-tested my humidifier, which in awe and amazement, stayed consistently at 75%! (Holy crap, that is lucky).
However, this is really depressing, because it means I have been storing my cigars at 62% RH for the past months. Cigars are still supple though.

Anyway, I had issues getting my RH back up with the new puck in, so I re-seasoned it.

I put the sticks in this morning, and tonight it's reading 63%.

What in the world should I do?

Is it just the winter dryness?

Is it the low number of sticks?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Why are you panicking? Your cigars will smoke a lot better at 63% than they will at 75%.



> What in the world should I do?


Relax and smoke a cigar. You have no issues.

Toss the foam and PG. Get beads.


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Why are you panicking? Your cigars will smoke a lot better at 63% than they will at 75%.
> 
> Relax and smoke a cigar. You have no issues.
> 
> Toss the foam and PG. Get beads.


Stephen, I will have to agree with the above advice, chill out and enjoy your cigars. :smokin:


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, I'd prefer keeping it at 70% than the lower 60-63%.

From nearly everything I read, 60% seems to be the minimum for cigar storage.

I thought about getting beads, but the last time I looked, it was pretty pricey for what I should be spending right now.


----------



## TunaGod06 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hwkiller said:


> Well, I'd prefer keeping it at 70% than the lower 60-63%.
> 
> From nearly everything I read, 60% seems to be the minimum for cigar storage.
> 
> I thought about getting beads, but the last time I looked, it was pretty pricey for what I should be spending right now.


Look at it this way: beads are an easy and effective way of protecting your assets (cigars). You wouldn't want hundreds of dollars of cigars to go to waste because you were too cheap to drop $30 on a pound of beads...


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hwkiller said:


> Well, I'd prefer keeping it at 70% than the lower 60-63%.
> 
> From nearly everything I read, 60% seems to be the minimum for cigar storage.
> 
> I thought about getting beads, but the last time I looked, it was pretty pricey for what I should be spending right now.


Preference is preference.... However, listen to Don. Cigars generally do smoke a lot better at 63%.

You say you have read that 60% is too low, have you experienced problems at this range? Also, the difference between 60% and 63% may not seem huge, but it is a decent sized difference in the scheme of things.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Stephen
Step away from the Humi...
Take a breath....

No damage to the cigars at 60 RH. 
It is personal preference whether you like you cigars at 70 or 65
I like 65 rh.
In the Winter months, you will have to charge the devise more often.
1. Buy beads, More than is recommended.
2. Keeping more stick in the Humi will help it stay more constant.
3. Try a smoke that has been at 60 and see what you think.
Let is sit at 65 and try another
and another at 70.
Good luck


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

I like my smokes to be in the %62-%67 range, everyone is different, but no harm has been done. Spend the extra few bucks now and get the beads and you wont ever worry again haha believe me I know from experience


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

I will say that when I first started smoking cigars I thought the optimal storage was 70%. At 70% I kept having problems with the burn of my cigar and it always having trouble staying lit at about the half way point. It would always feel very spongy. I switched to 65% and haven't had any problems since then so just as everyone else is saying I would think your cigars are better off at 63% than 70% but then again we all have our preferences. I am pretty sure if you want to keep it at 70% you can get beads for that as well don't know for sure but I think you can so that would be my suggestion.


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Do beads spit out more humidity than the sponge/foam?

At this point, it doesn't seem like it's as much an issue of maintaining a certain percentage as it is getting it UP to that percentage.

Also, I just wanted to assure you all that I am not terribly stressed about this issue, though in retrospect, my initial post seemed as such due to the framing. 

I suppose I can summarize with this: I'd prefer storing my sticks at 70%, because it seems safer to me (and I like the feel of the cigar when it's around 70-72). I wouldn't necessarily fret as much if it were 65-68, but 63 seems too low for me.
Furthermore, I would most definitely try one at 60, one at 65, and one at 70 if I could get my humidity to actually rise.

I just ordered 2 5-packs from cigarmonster.com, so hopefully 18 cigars will help retain some of that humidity.


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry to double post, but today it's at 58%. 

That's definitely not alright. My humidifier even felt light, meaning the water evaporated in 3 days.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

It's hard to help you, being as I am sitting here, right now, in front of the Infernal WWW, while smoking a perfectly kept (at 65% rh) La Gloria Cubana Serie R Number 5 Maduro...

I like to consider myself as one who is fairly meticulous about cigar storage. However, I see fluctuations, all over the map! (Scatter-plot, spread-sheet, whatever...) Yanno what I really care about?

How's this cigar taste?!!!

Regulate to YOUR taste! That's the bottom line.


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> It's hard to help you, being as I am sitting here, right now, in front of the Infernal WWW, while smoking a perfectly kept (at 65% rh) La Gloria Cubana Serie R Number 5 Maduro...
> 
> I like to consider myself as one who is fairly meticulous about cigar storage. However, I see fluctuations, all over the map! (Scatter-plot, spread-sheet, whatever...) Yanno what I really care about?
> 
> ...


Like I said, it's not a matter of maintenance, it's a matter of it's not staying humidified. Now it's slowly dropping below 60%, even with a refilled humidifier.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Best thing I can advise is to check your humi. See if the seal is bad. You can do the paper test. I will post a link with a brilliant display of that. Also try out a flashlight test. For that put a lit flashlight in the humidor and close the lid. If you see any light you know you have a leak. Use the two tests to see if there is a problem with the humi. If both of those check out then either you haven't seasoned it correctly (the link will help there too).

The other culperit could be the humidification system. My first humidifier was green floral foam. Let me tell you, that stuff sucks! I had two of them and found that they develop mold easy! I only use distilled water but both of them found mold. I then moved to Xikar gel beads. these were great...except for the fact they were super sponges and I found my RH at 97% etc.

Heartfelt beads are def the way to go! If you plan to enjoy this hobby for a while then it is worth it! They are scientifically designed to hold a perfect RH so as it goes up they absorb moisture, as it goes down they release moisture.

Seasoning a humidor / paper test: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/265096-how-herf-n-turf-seasons-new-humidor.html

Heartfelt: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/9483-humidification-beads-faqs.html


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks for the post. It's a bit sad, because I *just* bought a new puck (yes, with oasis floral foam) and PG solution. Once my bank account gets another deposit, because it's surely lacking right now, I'll buy some heartfelt beads. I did the paper test on my humidor the first couple days I had it. All sides are sound, except for the right. The right side isn't *loose*, because the bill does not *easily* pull out, but I *can* pull it out without it dragging the humidor, unlike the other sides. So a brand new set of questions, if someone will so gracefully help this paranoid newbie.  1) How does one use heartfelt beads? Where do you place them? Can you place them somehow where a puck normally goes (on the lid, next to the hygrometer, for aesthetic purposes mainly)? 2) Is the paper test on the right side signifying a poor seal, or just one that can be improved? 3) I still, as of now, only have 8 sticks in my humidor. Is this a possible reason for the declining humidity? (I am getting 10 sticks in today. Woot! Perdomo Habanos, can't wait to try my first perdomo) You all are extremely helpful, so another thanks!


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

First off, you are going to love love love the Perdomo Habano, one of my favorite go-to cigars. You definitely could use the puck housing for holding the Heartfelt beads if you opened it up, cleaned it out and maybe put a screen over the vented slots so the beads wont fall out, the only problem might be that all the beads might not fit in the puck. Go to the Heartfelt website and there is a part where you enter the dimensions of your humidor and it will calculate the suggested amount of beads you will need. Oh and do not put the PG solution on your beads when you get them!


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

obleedo said:


> First off, you are going to love love love the Perdomo Habano, one of my favorite go-to cigars. You definitely could use the puck housing for holding the Heartfelt beads if you opened it up, cleaned it out and maybe put a screen over the vented slots so the beads wont fall out, the only problem might be that all the beads might not fit in the puck. Go to the Heartfelt website and there is a part where you enter the dimensions of your humidor and it will calculate the suggested amount of beads you will need. Oh and do not put the PG solution on your beads when you get them!


Oh good! I'm looking forward to it, though I hope to let it sit a while around the spanish cedar . The aroma of my cigars are already delicious, but is made twice as good with that cedar smell. *sighs in delight*

Lets say I'm low in resources (e.g., money, woodworking knowledge of any sorts, practical "around-the-house knowledge," etc [I'm not a man's man! ]), where in the world do I get a vented slot?

I may be intelligent and good in my own field, but my field has absolutely nothing to do with crafty knowledge.
To be honest, my field's only possible relation to cigars is through Sigmund Freud, and that's a stretch.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Stephen,

Based on everything you've said, I'm wary of that right side seal. To lose that much water from any medium is a bad sign. Have you flashlight tested it? Have you tap tested it? Do both these, paying particular attention to the right side. Also, repeat the slip test, but this time, use printer paper, instead of the dollar as they are too thick.

If indeed it's the seal, there are only three fixes:

1) Try assisting the seal with masking tape. (and)
2) Install triple or quadruple the recommended amount of humidification media and keep it charged.
3) Bust it up and use it inside a coolerdor.

Personally, I prefer to keep my charged media on the bottom, rather than shelf or lid. The simple rule that moist air rises is the reason. I keep uncharged media in the top to keep from spiking rh in the upper shelves.

With HF beads, I like to use smaller amounts located in more places. Say, you get a half pound, I'd distribute them in 2oz lots in 4 places as far apart as possible.

Just saw your post above. I've done the replace the foam thing in pucks and such, but it's a hassle. Go to the dollar store and get four of those 7 day pill cases. Cut the lids off with a utility knife, or scissors and place the beads in the little compartments. I do this and it works great!

Best of luck.


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

Haha no worries my friend, I meant the "vented slot" on the actual puck, you know how one side of the puck has those slots and the bottom where you stick the velcro is solid, unless you were talking about making your own housing Im on the same boat as you handy-man wise haha
And as far as seals and keeping humidity goes, all the people on here wont steer you wrong, they know their sh*t


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Stephen,
> 
> Based on everything you've said, I'm wary of that right side seal. To lose that much water from any medium is a bad sign. Have you flashlight tested it? Have you tap tested it? Do both these, paying particular attention to the right side. Also, repeat the slip test, but this time, use printer paper, instead of the dollar as they are too thick.
> 
> ...


I may try assisting the seal. My humidor isn't really huge, it's a desktop 50ct; it's hard for me to imagine using a 7-day pill case (assuming I'm imagining what you're describing) just for my humidor, that's a large amount of beads.

I will definitely get beads at some point, as it seems that is the best way to go. 
The RH in my room, according to my hygrometer, is 20%. I also plan on looking at the accuracy of my hygrometer again.

I'm not sure I have masking tape right now (only duct tape, which I'd prefer not to use due to ugliness). I'll search around regardless. I was thinking of going to find some of the sealing foam, the strips of foam with adhesive on the back meant for windows and the such, but masking tape might be just enough.

I also just added my [beautiful] Perdomo Habanos to the box, so perhaps the addition of 10 cigars will also help contain humidity.



obleedo said:


> Haha no worries my friend, I meant the "vented slot" on the actual puck, you know how one side of the puck has those slots and the bottom where you stick the velcro is solid, unless you were talking about making your own housing Im on the same boat as you handy-man wise haha
> And as far as seals and keeping humidity goes, all the people on here wont steer you wrong, they know their sh*t


Ha, good that I'm not alone in that. I also worried about the beads falling out if I used the casing. My new puck with be so irritating to use, because it's hard to open. My old one though, I could use (I tossed the foam and kept the casing just in, well... case. )


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Regarding pucks....well, they suck. When I got back into the sticks and picked up a new humi, after seasoning I tried the included puck for a while. Not only did it do a poor job, but it also developed "MOLD" within a week or so. So, that could be your mold issue right there.

Trash the puck....get some beads as others have said and enjoy!


----------



## obleedo (Feb 4, 2010)

The sealing foam strips will be way too thick, to the point where if u can use them and close your humidor Ide say something is seriously wrong, masking tape maybe 1 or 2 layers will help your seal problem very much.
Oh and Herf N Turf that idea with the pill case is genius! Especially during the winter when its hard for me to regulate, just separate those containers and spread out, good looking out man!


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

I know this is awfully ghetto, but all I have right now is scotch tape and duct tape. Never does a man need anything else .

How would scotch tape work?

When I get beads, I'd like to put them in a puck, again, just for aesthetic purposes. I'm thinking I could drill a hole in the back of my current puck(s) for easy entrance and exit of the beads, if need be. Then I could simply drip distilled water into the "vent" or "grating" of the humidifier to charge the beads (I'm still toying with the idea).
Perhaps that would work? Thoughts? Comments?

Alright, I just used two layers of scotch tape all around, using both a dollar and paper (separately) to test the seal.
Good things!
Before, the dollar test passed on the left, front, and back, but only a "C" on the right. Oddly enough, the paper test did fine on the right side.
I put two layers of scotch tape around the entire border (excluding the back). The seal is very noticeably tighter, I can nearly pick my humidor up by the lid, though perhaps that's not necessarily good, because it means it's so tight it could warp potentially (again, I know nothing about woodworking, someone correct me). 
Both the dollar and paper test passed with flying colors on all sides.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah, scotch tape will not work and will leave adhesive residue on the seal. Bad idea. No duct tape either.

You're in for a big surprise when you go to trying to get beads inside that puck. Buy extra. That will save you having to pick them up, one by one, off the floor. The venting on the puck is way too large for the beads and you will end up with both intact and chipped beads inside your humidor.

I always run my beads through a metal strainer before I put them in anything like a tube, or mesh bag. They come with some shards, right out of the bag. 

Since I started using pill containers, I don't worry about it anymore.


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Yeah, scotch tape will not work and will leave adhesive residue on the seal. Bad idea. No duct tape either.
> 
> You're in for a big surprise when you go to trying to get beads inside that puck. Buy extra. That will save you having to pick them up, one by one, off the floor. The venting on the puck is way too large for the beads and you will end up with both intact and chipped beads inside your humidor.
> 
> ...


Well, I removed the scotch tape, luckily I see no residue (granted, it was there for 10 minutes).
I would've assumed masking tape to be more harmful, because it's far far stickier than scotch. :shrug:

Sad! The seal was so excellent with that.

As for the beads, that's disappointing. I really imagine that my humidor's lid, with puck on left and hygrometer on the right, will look "off" and bother me with only the hygrometer.
Lol, for the sake of my sanity and idiosyncrasies, perhaps I should leave the casing of the puck on the left.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, if you're concerned about triggering an OCD panic attack, you could always put the beads inside a nylon stocking and place that inside the puck. I still prefer charged media on the bottom though.

If you felt good about the results from the scotch tape, by all means, use it. I just have doubts that it will hold up.


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Well, if you're concerned about triggering an OCD panic attack, you could always put the beads inside a nylon stocking and place that inside the puck. I still prefer charged media on the bottom though.
> 
> If you felt good about the results from the scotch tape, by all means, use it. I just have doubts that it will hold up.


Actually, I just found out that my neighbor has masking tape. I'm trying that out now.


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Interesting. 

I put two layers on my right side, and the seal was roughly the same.
I put two layers on the front, and the right seal was roughly the same.
I put two layers on the left, and all seals were perfect.

Well, perhaps that did it!

Another interesting phenomenon:
The dollar test now does worse on all sides, but the paper test is flawless.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I think your OK:smile:, I store at 65% R/H all the time with no problems.


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, regardless, I just ordered a black cap (70%) Medium sized tube of beads. My bank account is starting to scream, so I'll have to stretch my collection over a couple months, lol.


----------



## Hwkiller (Feb 14, 2010)

Beads came in today! Charged 'em (with distilled water) and put 'em in. 

I measured my hygrometer again with a smaller bottlecap and it read 12 under.

This makes no sense to me.

In a tupperware container and a larger bottlecap (old, clean gatorade lid), it measured perfect accuracy.
In a plastic bag with a smaller (bottled water) bottlecap, it measured 12 under.

With the salt solution being equal, and it was as far as I could tell, it shouldn't be this different.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Personally, Id test the hygro against the beads.


----------

